#ubuntu-ke 2011-01-07
<cong06> yo!
<ebel> yo!
<ebel> what's up?
<cong06> not much.
<cong06> you?
<ebel> Ah not much
<cong06> dude. I was just chilling in a channel for work, and some guy pops in... invites me to his channel
<cong06> and makes me an op there.
<cong06> it was bizare
<ebel> hehehee
<ebel> well people can make channels all the time :)
<cong06> now I'm an op in irc://lightirc.com/#jackerz
<cong06> *irc.lightirc.com
<cong06> that's true...
<cong06> so, ebel, tell me about yourself. How long ago did you start using ubuntu?
<ebel> I've been using ubuntu for about 5 years now
<ebel> How about yourself?
<cong06> I think the first installation was 6.10...
<cong06> but the first installation on a serious computer, for an extended period of time would have been 7.04
<cong06> so maybe 3-4 years
<cong06> no, actually, I think i got the versions wrong
<cong06> it was 7.10 and 8.04
<cong06> so 2-3
<cong06> 5 years ago... that's pretty early on in Ubuntu's history
<cong06> I mean it's not that old, is it?
<cong06> LTS wasn't released until 6.06 iirc
<ebel> First release was 4.10, so 2004
<ebel> I started around 5.10 or 6.06-ish
<ebel> I've also been involved with the LoCo stuff since about 2007 or so
<ebel> I'm the Point of Contact for the Ireland LoCo
<cong06> I can't remember what LoCo stands for...
<ebel> Local Communitye
<ebel> *Community
<cong06> ah. ok.
<cong06> I just figured out that if I search "ubuntu loco" it might give good results :P
<cong06> so you live in Ireland?
<ebel> heheh
<ebel> Yeah I live in Ireland.
<ebel> I've been to Kenay twice, in 2006 & 2008
<ebel> Hence why I'm on this channel :)
<cong06> ;)
<cong06> well, then I guess we're both a bunch of foreigners.
<cong06> I'm from the US
<cong06> but I'm working in Kenya right now
<ebel> Ah OK :)
<ebel> Where abouts?
<cong06> in the US? Pennsylvania. in Kenya? Kimende
<ebel> I was usually in Mombasa (& other coast places shortly, Malindi/Lamu)
<cong06> do you know Kimende? it's right before Kijabe
<cong06> on the way to Naivasha
<cong06> (from Nairobi)
<cong06> I've been to Mombasa, but not really for too long... I hope to travel back there sometime this year
<ebel> Ah Gotcha :)
<ebel> I was with Camara, an Irish NGO that sets up Ubuntu Computers in schools
<cong06> oh, that's kinda what I'm doing!
<cong06> though we're just using ubuntu cause it's free. we're trying to use computers to allow communication between schools
<cong06> so that students can learn from each other
<cong06> our primary objective is fighting against the conflict in 2007
<ebel> thought that was in 2008?
<cong06> yeah, you're right. I always think of the election in 2007
<cong06> but the conflict was really 08
<ebel> Camara uses ubuntu and FLOSS to prevent lock in.
<ebel> No point helping people get started on computers if they have to keep buying new MS software every few years! :)
<ebel> (and it's free :) )
<cong06> yeah, that is an issue.
<ebel> also we could customise the installer
<cong06> I messed around with that some
<ebel> To make it easy to install ubuntu on a few hunderd machines in parallel :)
<cong06> but I'm trying to keep everything simple
<ebel> yeah.
<ebel> Simple is good.
<ebel> Cause you're not going to be there forever!
<ebel> And when it breaks....
<cong06> exactly.
